# Hakkebrett, delicately hammered for kontakt



## wrongtools (Dec 6, 2021)

WRONGTOOLS ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD :​





Happy Easter! We are happy to tell you that after hammering strings for months, Hakkebrett - our esoteric quirky zither library and adventure will soon be out!

Please enjoy your pre-order off discount before Wednesday!

There are 30 patches in the Library. Here we are jerking around with the 4 main patches. 2nd patch start somewhere after 4minutes.




For more details and demos, you can check out the sample library here:

LEARN MORE







​


*previous announcements : *
Down By Law - loops by beaters on acoustic bass guitar strings
Torus - cinematic gongs and giant cymbals
Jaguar - 1963 Jaguar electric guitar
Runebomme - Sámi ceremonial framedrums
Glass percussion - strokes and textures
Celesta Duet - Two celestas played at the same time
Clavinet Harp - plucking directly on clavinet strings
Ambient Clavinets
+ and more


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 6, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jordan37 (Dec 6, 2021)

Sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh YEAH! This will be mine. ☑️


----------



## wrongtools (Dec 16, 2021)

TORUS is out! Available at wrongtools.com

​


----------



## wrongtools (Jan 13, 2022)

The sound of a 1963 Jaguar Electric Guitar going through three amps, recorded in great acoustic environments and multiple high-end microphones, recorded for KONTAKT. ​
AT A GLANCE :
● Every fret on every string sampled with different velocities
● up to 9 dynamic layers
● 3 normal round robins, plus a scripted round robin function
● includes 3221 samples
● Compatible with full versions of Kontakt 6.4.2 and above
● 25 patches

We hope you’ll enjoy this release as much as we enjoyed making it. Take care and with love, Wrongtools

MORE INFO HERE 



​


----------



## pranic (Jan 13, 2022)

Making a multi with "slow vibrato" and "lets lift it up" patches sounds great, btw! Great sounding guitar (admittedly, I've only had about 20 minutes since downloading and playing through a few of the patches)


----------



## wrongtools (Feb 21, 2022)

On Pianoday, Wrongtools will be releasing a samplelibrary of their Bell-tone Michelsonne Paris Toy Piano. This is an homage to the instrument that has started many piano careers, sampled to deep depths with sensitivity and grace.

SPECS :
15 dynamic layers x 3 rr
+ release samples & mechanical noises
+ bonus patches and instruments

2185 individual samples
61 instruments
1,63 GB in size

If you pre-order with the Coupon code _“pianoday2022”_ before March 29, you'll get the library for *FREE*.









bell tone toy piano


Toy pianos sampled to great depths with sensitivity and grace, with an open sound. Captured with the best of equipment. Made for KONTAKT




wrongtools.com





Take care and with love, Wrongtools


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 21, 2022)

@wrongtools 

Thank You 😘


----------



## AMS (Feb 21, 2022)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 21, 2022)

Thank you very much Wrongtools.


----------



## wrongtools (Mar 3, 2022)

CELESTA DUET​
We are proud to tell you that we have made a very special celesta library



The sound from celestas can often feel "flat" glocky, even boring. We had an idea that if two celestas were placed close to each other, and resonating at the same time, one would get a more organic and livelier sounds. 

The result is a richer more varied tone spectrum, with a lot more variation on each note and round-robins.





​



AT A GLANCE
• All sustains recorded with release triggers
• Separate pedal down sample set
• Subtle varied pedal up mechanical noises
• 6 dynamic layers on pedal down layer
• 3 round robins plus scripted round robin function
• 4 Four mic positions (close, ms-st, decca & hall)
• 1 summed track with all mics mixed together.
• Designed arhythmic sound sculpting patches
• Adjustable reverb of custom ir impulses
• Compatible with full versions of Kontakt 6.4.2 and above

--- 3 GB
---- 2722 samples
---- 3 + 27 patches


playthrough:




pictures from the recording session :





https://wrongtools.com/kontakt-instruments/01-celesta-duet/




​


----------



## Saxer (Mar 6, 2022)

Sounds beautiful... takes a lot of static coldness out of the sound.


----------



## gallantknight (Mar 9, 2022)

I was drawn in with the siren song of the Celesta Duet's intimate, lovely, rich tones. This virtual instrument emphasizes the quieter, lower velocity playing of the Celesta where the tones are more mellow and aren't dominated by the initial harsh attack of the hammer strikes. I bought it last night and quickly fell into its warm embrace.


----------



## wrongtools (Mar 22, 2022)

AMBIENT CLAVINETS






Texturized Clavinets, connected to amps and horns, have metamorphosed to a variety of shapes and folded into a big collection of textured patches. 

String were set in motion with the use of external objects, like with bow-hairs, ebows, a rotating small fan, electrical toothbrush, needles, scrapes, clinkers and feedback from speakers ++.




3,78 GB / 30+54 patches / 810 samples

LEARN MORE 



​


----------



## bulletnugget (Mar 23, 2022)

Sounds stunning !


----------



## wrongtools (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks!
All pre-orders has been shipped out now, and we're extending the sales period to over the weekend. We're so very proud of this release!! Hope many people will experience it, because there's really nothing like it.


----------



## JeffR71 (Mar 27, 2022)

So beautiful! Well done!


----------



## wrongtools (Apr 17, 2022)

​




Happy Easter! We are happy to tell you that after hammering strings for months, Hakkebrett - our esoteric quirky zither library and adventure will soon be out!

Please enjoy your pre-order off discount before Wednesday!



For more details and demos, you can check out the sample library here:

LEARN MORE // €29 PRE-ORDER 




​


----------



## wrongtools (Apr 19, 2022)

There are 30 patches in the Library. Here we are jerking around with the four main patches. 2nd patch start somewhere after 4minutes.


----------

